# Misadventures with Wiski



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

Just a thought, He will probably end up teaching you more in the long run, if you stick with him. Just take it one step at a time. I would pinpoint a few major habits then work down the line. 
Id start with the mouthy/nippy- id bite that one in the butt. It def. Looks like you guys are headed in the right direction  mustang's Can def. Be a hard to work with. But if you get it right and you guys click he will be amazing for you. 

My horse does this grabs everything in site with his mouth.
he is just a mouthy horse, some are my boy likes to play with everything in site. I keep him from grabing things you don't want always have a rope or something he can play with when he's being tied or just standing still. 

Also When you bridle him do you put your right hand on top of his head and left hand with the bit? This will help keep his head down with the presher from your right hand on his pole. You can also try sticking your fingers in his mouth were the bit goes between the gap in his teeth and rub his toung or top of his mouth, hold the bit in the usuing your left hand and holding the bit. 
anyway im sure you already know this, this was just a suggestion. Would love to hear how he is coming along.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I've thought about what kind of toy I could get him. He likes to grab grooming brushes out of my hand and brush the ground with them so He really does need something fun. Would a big beachball be a good stable toy I wonder? Or I could put one of those hanging treat things in his stall. I really don't want him to get so bored that he takes it out on me every time I go to see him..


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi,
Is there any way you could get a trainer to help work with him? He sounds like he has some dominance/respect issues. All of the things you listed aren't disconnected. It sounds like he's pushy and doesn't respect you and that's why he's resisting in so many different areas. Groundwork would probably go a long way to helping with this -- to show him that you are the boss and not him. The more he is allowed to get away with things like this, the more he will take advantage of you. Sorry if this sounded harsh at all. I really hope things work out for you two. Can't wait to hear updates! :wink:


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Jubilee, of all the things I would love right now, a trainer would be awesome. Unfortunately there isn't any around. I'm trying to do my best to work with him and get as much help from the experienced people around me as possible. It's gonna be a hard road with Wiski, I hope it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't think a beach ball would last very long, maybe an old bucket. We even use old Plastic Bottles from milk carrtons And tie them to something in the stall. Does he get to be turned out? Might be a big part of all his habbits.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

There isn't really turnout at the barn I have him at. There's really only two places to board at in town right now. The one I'm at has an indoor arena and one turnout pen outside. The boarders have to be around when the horses are turned out anywhere so it's a very limited amount of time he gets to be turned out. On the bright side they feed our hay for us twice a day and there are lights in the arena and barns. I picked this place because of the indoor arena and the fact that they feed for us which means that I don't have to show up early morning then later in the afternoon.

The other place only has an outdoor arena but does have turnout pastures. There is no lights so I wouldn't be able to work with him after dark. And it rains here more often than not so I would only get to work with him on dry days. There are no services provided at this barn and there isn't even water feeders so I'd have to give him bucket water twice a day. The place is also practically falling apart haha.

There is a place I got put on a waiting list for that has indoor and outdoor arena, turnouts and does full care, he also provides hay and shavings. I'd love to put Wiski there but I'd have to wait for an opening for that to happen. It's quite a bit more expensive than caring for Wiski at either of the other places but it might be worth it if I can get him in there.


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah i here that, :/ Turnout is best i know all of my guys do better on 24/7 turnout unless bad weather, I would like for them to be up during the day during the summer but that doesn't happen. Are you able to work with him everyday? if so thats great, its what he needs to be able to get out and strech his legs.  If you have any questions please feel free to PM me. Iv def. Had my share of horses with problems.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Last night I went to the barn to see Wiski. To see what I could do with him... One of the first things he did was he straight up BIT ME! I guess he's a bit sensitive about his mane being touched. I wasn't in the right position to smack him at the time so instead I got in the stall with him and played with his mane. HAHA I tried to entice him to try and bite me (it didn't hurt that bad when he did anyway so maybe I got a little fearless). Everytime he reached over to bite at me I said "quit" in a very firm voice and tapped his nose. Then I found this spot by his side he doesn't like touched and brushed it. It was even more of a button than the mane. He REALLY doesn't like it being touched. It's right next to his armpit so maybe it tickles. But I touched anyways and he wanted to bite and as he tried harder the taps on the nose got harder. 

I got done with the brushing and moved to work on his hooves... he only gave me a little struggle this time and it all ended on a good note. I got a little ambitious to try out that new snaffle bit so I tacked him up (He took the bit without any struggle at all) and took him out. He did chew on the bit a lot so maybe I need to adjust it a little, not sure. I know it wasn't hitting his front teeth but it also wasn't making wrinkles in his mouth. 

I found out that riding in a jointed snaffle is MUCH different than riding in a solid curb bit. First off... there's no leverage so I had to adjust a bit for that. Then there was the fact that I have never ridden in a split bit. So I had to figure out how to do that too. I only rode him for about 10-20 minutes, and really we were only working on leads and stops. I had to learn how to stop him in a snaffle LOL. I'm sure you're all laughing at me saying "what a silly newbie" or something like that but you know, for not having a trainer or anyone to teach me but a book and a forum I'm sure improving and it's something to be proud of **** it!

Also!!! Wiski has never been really lovey so far. But last night I got him to let me direct his head when he's standing there... I got him to gently put his head against my torso and just keep it there quietly. He wanted to nibble at my sweater but I was like "quit" in a firm voice which didn't make him startle but did get him to stop nibbling. If you knew Wiski you'd know that this was a feat in itself. He was just so relaxed with me yesterday, it was really like a different horse was forming... it was all the attitute change after I popped him hard in the face after he bit me the second time yesterday too... would that have something to do with it? Either way, something gave and a little bit more respect and willingness came out from him yesterday and it was awesome!

So I think he and I are bonding a little more... It makes it all worth the hard work put in. 

Ok that's all I have for now in my little bloggy, journal thing.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Update!

The last two days have been productive with Wiski. Some of the things on my list are at least slightly better! 

- He's not as mouthy as before, I poke him in the side of the mouth anytime he get's mouthy with me. So that's improved a bit lately.
- Now instead of him leading me I have more control due to a stud chain and a bit more respect on his part. So that's at least a little better.
- I can put a snaffle bit in his mouth with just slight resistance but nothing like before!
- I can do all four feet without him kicking them down now. 
- I make him lower his head under my arm when I take the halter off so that's improving somewhat. 

All of that still needs to be worked on to be completely solved. But a little progress is worth talking about right?

I rode him yesterday and he did GREAT. I wasn't doing too bad myself, I know I'm improving every time I ride so that's nice. I did use a riding crop as an aid yesterday but only had to use it twice and only threatened him with it. I think I need a smaller seat on my saddle but I'll have to wait for that. My aunt has two really nice saddles that she's going to give me, but she's in Alabama, I wonder what shipping would be. 

The other rider in the arena didn't have so much luck with her horse though. It's the horse next to Wiski in the barn. I looked over at them and her horse got down on it's knees, the rider jumped off and then the horse rolled in the arena sand with tack on and everything! It was a scary thought. I'm hoping it doesn't give Wiski any ideas. 

He's still a pain to lunge and all the other things still need to be worked on.

Well that's all I have for now.

- Beth


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Congrats on the improvement with Wiski! I hope things keep going well. Keep it up!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

On that note,

While riding Wiski today I think I found his limit. When he's done with being ridden he lets me know by not going anywhere or going to the arena door and stopping. Today I ignored that que and decided to take him a few more circles around... When I took him to a trot he took me to a canter, then a faster stranger pace that I found out was bucking... He almost bucked me off!!!! I held on and stopped him, my shoe somehow almost came off too LOL. We settled and then just so I didn't dismount on THAT note I rode him at a walk a few more laps. 

I think I pushed him a little further than he wanted to work, that or he tripped... cause it felt like he tripped during the canter then had an awkward gait then bucked.... I don't know but it was interesting. On the bright side I stayed on!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Riding wiski today with the new saddle for the first time.

For some reason he was wary of the part of the arena that had been worked... he would NOT go there with me on his back... so... I got him to back up and do some other stuff, got off and walked him around the part of the arena he was avoiding.. we did a couple circles and he seemed fine with that. Then I got back on and he was fine with it. Weird!

I gave him a bath today for the first time too. It was so nice and warm I figured he wouldn't mind too much. I mostly wanted to get his legs, mane and tail clean because he'd trashed them in the mud the other day. So I only used soap on those parts, the rest I just used water on. He's ok with the bath. After I braided his tail and some of his mane... teehee


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Update 4/27/09
Wiski moved to the new barn today. He'll be in the outdoor arena till he's settled then he'll move in with his own 3 horse herd. The BO seem really nice and knowledgeable and are willing to lend me a hand in figuring my horse out. It's a bit farther of a drive than the old barn but it's such a nice place with nice big pastures for the horses and woods full of trails everywhere. I'm looking forward to this new place and what's better is I don't have to clean his stall anymore because I'm doing full care. So I just go out there to play.

Also, started Clinton Anderson type training with Wiski. Only working on the "hula hoop" exercise so far but we're about ready to move on to the next games.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

wow heaps of adventurers with your horse my horse is the same


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm keeping this thread for an ongoing update, so long as nobody cares otherwise


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

So today I went and visited Wiski after a week and a half of being up at the new barn. He's a different horse! He was a little more difficult to catch but once I got him he was so much more willing and peaceful. I took him for a walk up a trail (didn't ride him just walked) and let him eat some grass. Did some ground work in the Arena. He was a new man! So I KNOW that I made the right choice even if I can't be there every day because of the distance, he's getting what he needs. Maybe next time I'll take him up that trail


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

*Adding some pics to the mix*

We had a lot of fun on our mothers day walk up the trail


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

awww he's sooo cute and so is your daughter!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Quoting my own first post on this thread to update everything. 


manhirwen said:


> I've found a list of cons/things to work on...
> -mouthy/nippy
> -likes to lead me
> -doesn't like to lunge
> ...


Since I moved Wiski so much has changed with his attitude and personality. Looking back at that list, almost everything is better! 

The only things I have to still get out of him is:
-Pawing at the ground when tied
-Occasionally he'll think about nibbling things... but for the most part that's over with.
-Still needs more time under saddle but I put that aside to do the groundwork and it is paying off.

So all in all... happy horse = happy human


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Today I ponied my daughter on Wiski up a trail for the first time. He's better and better every day... OH and he doesn't paw the ground NEARLY as much anymore... I'm also getting training from the BO so things are looking up.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

My daughter on her ride... I had the lead rope and he was only interested in grazing.


----------

